# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cili qytet ka vajzat me te bukura

## Teddy

Ku ndodhen vajzat me te bukura sipas jush?Me vjen keq qe nuk mund te permend gjithe qyetet e shqiperise po p&#232;ermenda me te rendesishmet. votim te mbare. une si gjithmone votoj Tirana

----------


## romeoOOO

Tirana se lu topi! :P

----------


## niku-nyc

*Fieri* dhe *Korca* i kan me te mira :shkelje syri:

----------


## Prototype

Une them Elbasani  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Klaraaa

une mendoj Tirana

----------


## FsHaTaRi

Tani une votova per Vlores Se ka dhe Vlora Vajza te Bukura ,po vajza me sexy qe kam pare jan Tirane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

tirana dihet qe ka shume famra te bukra se eshte edhe qyteti me i madh ne shqiperi. Po per mua Korca i le gjitha qytetet e shqiperise shume mbrapa ne kete aspekt. kam ndejte me jave te tera ne Korce keshtu qe se kam me te degjume. 
Pastaj pervec bukurise jane edhe shume te kulturuara....  eh  cfare zjerrmash

----------


## EDUARDI

Ne Gjithe Shqiperine ka Vajza te Bukura smund ti vecojme



Eduardi...

----------


## ~Lovely_Gurl89~

> Tirana se lu topi! :P


UNE THEM se Albania i ka gocat te gjitha si shpirt por kur vjen puna tek Tirona aman se ma sshpifet fare, djemet Tirons po ndersa vajzat jan fytyre shplara ter tualet sikur kan dale nga ....... mos ta them fare, sa deshire do kisha te shprehesh nje djale keshtu por nejse, hej ju tironset ketu ke forumi mos mu merni inat e se nuk e kam ne pergjithesi dhe xheloze jo uk jam fareeeeeee, tjesht shpreh realitetin, se vet jam yll te pakten ma ka then mami im, jam e thjesht dhe yll ne mes te qiellit LOL :P hajt kisses per te gjithe!

P.S FIERAKET, jan te sinqerta, simaptike mu si akullore qe te shkrin ne goje por aman shija ngelet per jet  :ngerdheshje:  Dhe kur te hapet tema per djemet me te bukur do votoj se per gocat do me quani si LEZBJANE por sjam thenk you veri mac.....Peace out yo!

----------


## helene

Vlora dhe s'e lun topi hic :perqeshje: 

 Per Tr eshte kot te thuhet sepse eshte popullsi shume heterogjene :perqeshje: 
 ne fakt thone qe dhe Saranda ka goca te bukura, boh....

----------


## [xeni]

Ky sondazhi asht si me than: "Prej cilit qytet jeni?"...  :perqeshje: 
Duket edhe te pergjigjet.  :ngerdheshje: 

meqe fshati im s'qenka ne liste, po them Shkodra.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## green

> Ky sondazhi asht si me than: "Prej cilit qytet jeni?"...


lol...e bukur kjo :buzeqeshje: 
Sa per temen: Fieri them une :Lulja3: .

----------


## marsela

> Sa per temen: Fieri them une.


_Sa per " nga jeni" ? : Fieri them une donte te thoshte green

Mesa kam vene re Korcaret e Tiranset jan me te mirat.Te drejte ka helen se nje pjese jane te ardhura po perderisa ate qytet perfaqsojn..Shkodranet ne pergjithsi te mira jane po trupat cka, vijne ca si te beshme..lol..dhe ndonjeher sec kane nje forme karakteristike te fytyres, nje fizionomi jo shume terheqse:-)..(mgjth nje shembull ktu ne forum i hedh poshte gjitha kto sa thashe..ku ke hup mi shkodrane:-)? )_

----------


## reni00

*Fieri - Korca* - Femra ti pish ne kupe

----------


## romeoOOO

> Se ktu sa pash secili thot per vajzat e qytetit te vet


JO, un pershembull jam nga Durresi dhe votova per Tiranen!




> Per Tr eshte kot te thuhet sepse eshte popullsi shume heterogjene


Un mendoj qe nrse zgjidhet nji qytet, zgjidhen vajzat qe jane nga ai qytet jo ato qe jetojne ne ate qytet!





> ne fakt thone qe dhe Saranda ka goca te bukura, boh....


Meaq kohe qe kam qene ne Sarande sme kan zene syte ndonje vajze te bukur.Me kete nuk dua te ofendoj vajzat Sarandiote po mua te pakten nuk me kane zene syte ndonje!!!

----------


## niku-nyc

> *Fieri - Korca* - Femra ti pish ne kupe


E vertet, ashtu mendoj dhe un!

----------


## this is me

po trevat tjera jashte shqiperise marrin pjese ne kete sondazh apo jane perjashtim 
megjithate une dua te di se nga jane djemte me te bukur

----------


## GoDDeSS

VLORA
Jo vetem gocat por te gjitha gjerat lol

hmm edhe fieri te mira i ka...

----------


## Inteligjentja

Tirana ka mbledhur te gjithe ajken sipas mendimit tim (duke folur per Republikene e  Shqiperise).Une jam vlonjate vete dhe kuptohet qe po tifoj per Vlooooooooooooreeeeeeeeeeen !  Kosova i ka vajzat perri thone (dhe me aq sa kemi pare). Pejanet jam me fame... edhe prishtinaliet .. patjeter qe te gjitha shqiptarkat jane te mira  :kryqezohen:    , rraca jone do ishte e perkryer sikur ti kishim edhe djemte ashti sic jemi vete!  :djall sarkastik:     hihihihihi   Mgjth nuk qahemi. Ka soje soje.  :Lulja3:

----------


## fejer_nagy

Pyetja me duket pak si pa lidhje. Cili qytet i ka vajzat me te bukura? Ai qytet qe ti ofron kushtet me te mira per jete dhe ku ka standard me te larte jetese. Plus, sa me i madh te jete qyteti aq me shume vajza te bukura te sheh syri.

----------

